# How to make a tube burner help



## hman (Sep 26, 2015)

Anybody got any help on how to build a Tube burner tube burner need to know how far apart I should make the holes what taps I need what regulator and valves I need to use as well if somebody's got a list of what I need that will really helpful so I can finish off my project thank you for all your time. I cannot wait to my project is finish












IMG_20150918_122206.jpg



__ hman
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150918_122157.jpg



__ hman
__ Sep 26, 2015





View media item 426337


----------



## bill1 (Sep 27, 2015)

what fuel??  Propane or natural gas or ??? 

Unless you really understand the physics, I'd sure stick with a proven design or purchase burners commercially and fit them into what looks like a very nice bbq rig you've made.  

Replacement propane burners at HomeDepot are only ~$25 each.  3 or 4 of those fed from the same number of propane bottles should be plenty, although you can always add more.  

Whatever design you follow, make sure you have multiple thermometer in the lids so you know how hot you're getting.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Hitman, the question you are asking is a very specialist area, this is propane gas we are talking about.

If I am honest, you may not get clear answer on this as the legal ramifications if some thing went wrong or someone got injured could be massive.

My mate has made a hog roast machine, I will ask him about hole sizes, positioning and jet sizes.

Also have a look at http://www.birminghamburner.co.uk


----------



## hman (Sep 27, 2015)

My intended design is to have a tube burner and then a couple of inches above to have a tray and fill it with lava coal so the tube burner will heat the laval coal with a low and high settings for the burner to keep the coal at a temperature. I do have 2 holes on the side of the unit for the connection of the propane as you can see in the pic

I do hope that this design is pretty straightforward but at this stage I don't want to get it wrong so I'm open to suggestions as we all know safety first


Just making a square mesh to sit few inches on top of the on top of the tube burners that the lava rock is going to sit in can't add two picture until next week 

I do have temperature gauges which will be fitted today.


The fuel I'm using will be using propane gas













IMG_20150918_122123.jpg



__ hman
__ Sep 27, 2015


----------



## stovebolt (Sep 27, 2015)

Try searching for "pipe burner" here and on Google.

Chuck


----------



## hman (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you for that I've just been in touch with Birmingham burners giving them a diagram of what I need just wait and see what quote to come back with hope you're not too expensive but I will not be doing the work myself specialist item this there's no accidents in this game just safety a nice succulent hog roast I will be back in the week with the quote so I can tell you how much it was thank you for your time


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Hitman, glad to Be of service.

Try Bruce at Tasty Trotter, http://www.tastytrotter.com He manufacturers and sells Hog Roast Machines, but sells spares and he has ready made burners on the shelf. For that Lenght of unit you have you might need four burners.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2015)

Below are BTU's orifice sizes....   


.... click on pic to enlarge .....













Propane Orifice Chart 4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 29, 2015


----------



## bill1 (Oct 1, 2015)

hman said:


> Thank you for that I've just been in touch with Birmingham burners giving them a diagram of what I need just wait and see what quote to come back with hope you're not too expensive but I will not be doing the work myself specialist item this there's no accidents in this game just safety a nice succulent hog roast I will be back in the week with the quote so I can tell you how much it was thank you for your time


Good plan and good safety attitude!


----------

